# HP Mini 210 not turning on - Please HELP!!



## meetmehalfway (Jan 28, 2011)

My laptop's mousepad suddenly stopped working after I connected an external (USB) mouse device. I tried everything to get it back to work: rebooting the computer, setting the mouse configuration to default at Control Panel, and even the "System restore" option to a previous date, but nothing worked. Desperately, I tried the following instructions:

http://etano.net/2010/02/18/touchpad...ni-311-solved/

which basically told me to remove the battery, hold the power button for about 30 seconds, and turn the computer on with the battery back in. Now, the computer is not turning on anymore. When I press the power button, the power light remains off. When I connect the battery charger, the orange light that indicates me the battery is being charged remains off. Removing the battery and connecting the computer to the power supply is not good either. It seems that power-draining my computer as the site told me was the worst thing I could ever try. Any idea on how to get it back to work?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

hello meetmehalfway and welcome to TSF,

What you did was called a 'hard reset'. This will not damage your computer. When you attempt to power on the computer, nothing at all happens? No lights, no beeps, nothing at all?


----------



## meetmehalfway (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing happens, no lights at all. I've called HP Support and they told me the light next to the AC charger input in the laptop should come always on (even if the motherboard is not working), but this light is not turning on anymore.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

See if you know someone with the same laptop if they will let you borrow thier charger. If the light is not coming on, the problem is likely your charger failed. Check to make sure the power cord is securely plugged into the charger and the wall also.


----------



## meetmehalfway (Jan 28, 2011)

I've also tried with another charger (as HP support told me), but nothing happens. I don't know what happened to my computer after the hard reset, but I think the solution should be simple.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The power led next to the power jack will always come on. It is fed by the power of the charger only, not the motherboard. If there is no light there, you are not getting power. 

Try using a different outlet in the house. 

Is there a light on the charger itself?


----------



## meetmehalfway (Jan 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, my charger has no light on it (that's why I always verify my computer is being charged by taking a look at the light on the computer), but it's not coming on. Tried with different chargers and different power outlets. My problem is quite weird; I can't explain myself how a hard reset turned off my whole computer.


----------



## Jlyn (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm having this exact same problem with my HP mini 210. It was fine last night. I powered it off, then remembered something I wanted to look at so tried powering it back on. Nothing. When I powered off I still had battery power remaining. 

I also tried the hard reboot (w/out the battery) as was suggested in this document.

http://g1w0134.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00372748〈=en&cc=us&taskId=101&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=4075896&prodTypeId=321957&printver=true

Did you ever find a solution/reason?


----------



## avudoo1 (Dec 15, 2011)

meetmehalfway said:


> My laptop's mousepad suddenly stopped working after I connected an external (USB) mouse device. I tried everything to get it back to work: rebooting the computer, setting the mouse configuration to default at Control Panel, and even the "System restore" option to a previous date, but nothing worked. Desperately, I tried the following instructions:
> 
> http://etano.net/2010/02/18/touchpad...ni-311-solved/
> 
> which basically told me to remove the battery, hold the power button for about 30 seconds, and turn the computer on with the battery back in. Now, the computer is not turning on anymore. When I press the power button, the power light remains off. When I connect the battery charger, the orange light that indicates me the battery is being charged remains off. Removing the battery and connecting the computer to the power supply is not good either. It seems that power-draining my computer as the site told me was the worst thing I could ever try. Any idea on how to get it back to work?


----------



## avudoo1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Meetmehalfway

I'm a pc technician and just got done fixing a HP Mini 210 laptop that does not power on. I've narrow it down to the keyboard that's causing it not to power on. Replace your keyboard and problem solve. Good Luck!!!


----------

